# Shrimp!!!!!!!!!!!!



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I got my crystal red shrimp today!!!! I got 50+ of them. They seem to like their new habitat and they all made it here alive!

I took some pictures:
The tank









The shrimp eating the bottom feeder pellets









The shrimp in the fake plant










Take a look at the rest of my album.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

That's funny that they look like candy canes. They ought to be rather happy in that tank.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Lol never thought of that. They are actually a selective breed of the bee shrimp, which usually have black stripes


----------



## Alexis (Aug 9, 2009)

Cool cool. Very nice! I'm sure they will like their new home.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

thats cool. they do look like candy canes lol. Where did you get them, just curious


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Hehe, they are cute little candy canes. They must be happy in that habitat.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

StripesAndFins said:


> thats cool. they do look like candy canes lol. Where did you get them, just curious



Crash mailed me some.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

nice setup BML. damn cool! but i suggest live plants. they would be happier.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh they are all live plants, except the end two. Those even have live plants behind them. There are 4 moneywort shoots and 2 of something I don't know (they were in the bag with the shrimp).


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

cool cool!!


----------

